# When to transition from puppy food to adult food



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi there! You'll probably hear a few different opinions. In our case, we bought a 16 pound bag of puppy food when we picked her up at 8 weeks, and switched to adult food when she finished that bag (probably around 4-5 months?). We went from Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Puppy to Purina Pro Plan Large Breed Adult....so pretty painless!

Our breeder did ask us to keep her off grain-free, high-protein diets until she was fully grown. We're now on Purina Pro Plan Sport, which we switched to about a month ago (higher fat & protein than PPP large breed). 

There's some evidence that supporting slow steady growth and avoiding growth spurts helps prevent joint problems in large breeds. There are a lot of views on how to go about that, with Rhonda Hovan's slow growth plan as one popular approach. Some people feel that approach is too severe and limits food intake too severely. Whatever you decide, what the science definitely does agree on is that being overweight as a puppy is incredibly problematic for proper joint development, and that should be definitely avoided. 

Our vet (who personally has labs and keeps up to date on retriever-related health info) recommended that we keep Abby on a large breed adult formula and weigh her weekly, aiming for a maximum weight gain of 2 pounds a week, which is a little more lenient than Hovan's slow growth plan. If she gained more than 2 pounds that week, we were instructed to cut down by half a cup for the next week. If that wasn't enough, we cut down further; if she didn't gain enough weight that week (at least a pound), we added half a cup back in for the next week. We also monitored her ribs - if we could see them, feed more! If we couldn't feel them - feed less!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I don't think it really matters. Since your pup is six months you could do it now or wait until a yearold. We switched Chloe at six months because of her itching. But we probably would of kept her on the large breed puppy until a year old if she wouldn't of had that issue.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

My breeder said pretty much the same thing, transition them into adult food by 4 or 5 months. I checked with my vet who is also a Golden breeder and she said the same thing about the slow growth helps with the joint issue. I have to admit we fed her up to 6 cups a day at one point but they quickly let you know when it's time to cut back. We just hit 6 months and down to 3 cups a day and looking great.

Because she came with parasites, coccidia and a UTI they suggested a Salmon food that would help build the immune system & cranberries to maintain healthy kidneys. She loves the Blue Wilderness Salmon. It's a little tough on the pocket book but can't argue with the brite eyes, beautiful coat and solid stools. 

This food isn't for everyone, do your research and find what works for you. The only caution I received was to make sure the calcium level wasn't too high.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

We've always followed Rhonda Hovan's guide. For what it's worth.

Here is another link to that guide. I don't know if it's any different than the one Rilelen posted.
http://cvgrc.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Slow-Grow.current.pdf


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I go by growth if they are still growing fairly steadily in size that is both height and width I keep them on puppy but I do feed to keep them lean and trim. No pudgy puppies for me as it is better for their bones. Some puppies grow to full adult height fairly quickly then bloom out to a more mature body type. Some puppies just grow slowly those I keep on puppy food longer. 7-9 months is about the earliest I have switched with more of those on the 9month side. Others I had on puppy for about 12 months but those were really slow bloomers but maintained a steady height and weight increase every month even though it was slow. I do keep them on a large breed formula food till their growth plates close around 18months


from the pet meds site Getting too much calcium in the diet and eating foods with a high calcium to phosphorus ratio also increases the risk of DOD in these dogs. Therefore, large breed puppy foods typically contain less calcium than do “regular” puppy foods and the manufacturers keep the ratio of calcium and phosphorus within fairly narrow limits. Veterinary nutritionists don’t agree as to what the exact levels of these nutrients should be, but the following recommendations are fairly typical.

Some adult foods are also lower in calcium so I have switched to regular food that has a lower calcium similar to LB food


----------



## Pipersmom (Aug 2, 2016)

I've been feeding "all life stage" food to my pup. The vet suggested large breed puppy...but my little guy keeps eating my adult dogs food...so we just decided we'd feed them the same. (Our other dog is not a golden - she's a freakishly large maybe lab/shepherd at about 70lbs- we fed her adult food from the start too. She's beautiful and grew nicely at a slow and steady pace) I'm not sure the label "puppy" "adult" or "large breed puppy" means as much as the quality and nutrition of the food.


----------



## Golden_zoey (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello, 

At what age did you switch to the Sport plan? 

-Maria


----------

